# My Girls are Putting Themselves to Bed Now



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Sitting on my back porch, watching Chicken TV as my Girls make their way across the yard and into their crib for the night.

Gotta LOVE it!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I know, it so cool that chickens can be trained. My rooster is always the last in and first out. He stands by as the girls go in and out. When the weather is nice, I have chairs set out and I just watch the little cuties do their chicken thing. So extremely relaxing!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Good feeling huh! Lol my lil Pheobie is finally getting the idea of her house. We had to put her to bed nightly before then now she knows if its lights out or if she's tired she'll go into her house. There are times when she still wants out do she can sleep with me but I point to her house as I say go in your house, and then she'll go as she makes her sad clucks. Silly chicken!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are definitely the best entertainment around if you ask me!  Its so fun watching them learn and explore. The other day while cleaning the coop I thought it was Josie behind me talking in that soft sweet chitter she does. Finally turned around and it was was crabbie Abbie! She had learned to sound just like Josie! Then Lilah learned how to make this whining sound from Tillie. They learned to imitate each other perfectly! Brats! I "usually" can tell who is who by their voice.


----------

